# Need help editing the Starwood FAQ:  reservations



## DeniseM (Jan 27, 2014)

With all the changes in the reservation rules, I need help putting together a *concise* outline of the new rules.  Feel free to give it a shot if you think you have a good handle on it.



> 15) How do I make a reservation with Starwood?
> 
> The earliest you can make a reservation at your home resort for your deeded unit size & season is 12 mos. from your desired check-in date.
> 
> ...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for cleaning up the stickies - they were indeed taking up too much of the top-of-page space.  As I only make HomeResort reservation - not sure how much I can help - but I can give input of reserving float and fixed during HomeResort period. But I suspect you are looking to clean-up <8months


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah - Brian added a sticky (how dare he!   ) which pushed me over my OCD edge, and I had to condense it to a manageable number of stickies.


----------

